#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top 20 Colleges in Europe With Rank

## amos.0119

Details of top 20 colleges in Europe, with important details including the official website, address, year of foundation their ranks etc.


List of top colleges are as follows:


1. University of Oxford
Rank:  3
Phone: +44 1865 270000
Founded: Oxford, United Kingdom
Website: http://www.ox.ac.uk/
Address: University Offices, Wellington Square, Oxford OX1 2JD, United Kingdom


2. University of Cambridge


Rank:  5
Phone: +44 1223 337733
Founded: 1209, Cambridge, United Kingdom
Website: http://www.cam.ac.uk/
Address: The Old Schools, Trinity Lane, Cambridge CB2 1TN, United Kingdom


3. Imperial College London


Rank:  9
Phone: +44 20 7589 5111
Founded: 1907
Website: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/
Address:  London SW7 2AZ, United Kingdom


4. eth zürich – swiss federal institute of technology zürich


Rank:  13
Phone: +41 44 6321111
Founded: 1854
Website: https://www.ethz.ch/en.html
Address:  Rämistrasse 101, 8092 Zürich, Switzerland


5. University College London


Rank:  22
Phone: +44 2076792000
Founded: 1826
Website: http://www.ucl.ac.uk/
Address:  Gower Street, London WC1E 6BT, United Kingdom


For More details: Click Here:





  Similar Threads: Top Universities/Colleges in United States US With Rank Top Universities/Colleges in Singapore With Rank Top Universities/Colleges in United Kingdom, UK With Rank colleges avaliable on jee mains rank of 49124 Could i get admission in government colleges of upsee with 5465 rank?

----------

